# ZBT Speedway Race 1/26/13



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

[/B]Good-Evening-Folks. Next race at ZBT Speedway will be 01/26/13. Doors open for practice at 4pm, Racing to start at 5pm. We will run Skinnys, Fats, and Ever Popular Hot Rod class's. For your evening pleasure we will have Pizza, Plaques, and Alot of Fast racing. Looking forward to seeing you all. Got Ya Covered Verb:thumbsup:

PM if you need directions :dude:

Updated 01/20/2013 START TIME FOR PRACTICE IS 5:00 PM, RACING STARTS AT 6:00PM.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Fast racing? I guess Mike is going to be there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u .


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Fast racing? I guess Mike is going to be there.


Not sure, Mike says it is a long long drive. Chrome Dome wont be on top for long, practice, practice and more practice, then I have to deal with you Al, Rick, Tiny, Pat, Verb, the list goes on and on, but I will succeed sooner or later.:dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That explains the red laser dot on our cars.


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

it will be on the website tonight


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Stun Gun*



ajd350 said:


> That explains the red laser dot on our cars.


I got the laser working, now I need to improve on the stun gun part to slow your cars down, I almost have it perfected. :dude:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re-Arranged*

I know we were short on space for your portable garages, but have re-arranged and now have ample space for 16 people. Hope we have more than the 3 that have posted. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

If the races started at 6:00pm I would be there, not sure if I can be there by 5:00pm as I'm working that day, have to see what time I get off work, but going try and make it.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> If the races started at 6:00pm I would be there, not sure if I can be there by 5:00pm as I'm working that day, have to see what time I get off work, but going try and make it.


I will check with the guys this weekend to see if moving it back a hour is a problem. I am sure we will make it possible for you to make the race. We know you wont need much practice time as you race up top weekly :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm OK with that


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Updated*

A CHANGE OF TIME FOR SATURDAY. DOORS OPEN FOR PRACTICE AT 5:00PM AND RACING STARTS AT 6:00PM. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE. :dude:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope to Make it


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have fun with out me. will be out of town. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Reminder*







Bon Jour my friends. Just a reminder the doors open at 5pm for practice. Not sure how to say that in French but I hope he understands. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> View attachment 168486
> Bon Jour my friends. Just a reminder the doors open at 5pm for practice. Not sure how to say that in French but I hope he understands. :dude:


Qui,Qui,Eric and I will be there.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking foreword to the race. I hope it don't snow alot


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> Looking foreword to the race. I hope it don't snow alot


You got 4 wheel drive.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

u guys suck lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Qui, Qui*



honda27 said:


> u guys suck lol.


Ha qui, qui mi-sure Darrelle', Bon Jour. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> u guys suck lol.


Now,Now Durall,that is not proper french:tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank You to all that made it. Good to see all 17 drivers here tonight. Sorry Mikey I didnt have the IROC cars ready, switching them. Good to meet the Danville drivers and look forward to racing again soon. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for having us again, Chris. Just as well there was no IROC. With 17 racers, it would have been pretty late getting out of there. Lot of fast cars there tonight!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Track was fast so were the cars!Thanks!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Skinny tire-Travis73,Mike73,Al72,Jeff70,Ed68,Rick66,Jason65,Russ65,Chris64,John63,Brian63,Darell63,Jon63,Larry62,Jeremy61,Verb59,Andrew55 
Fat tire-Al88,Jeff86,Ed85,Mike85,Travis83,Jason83,Rick82,Chris81,Darrell80,Jon79,Verb79,Jeremy78,John76,Larry75,Andrew73,Brian70,Russ62 
Hot Rod-Al76,Jeff75,Travis75,Chris74,Mike74,Rick72,Jason72,Larry68,Jeremy68,Jon67,Ed67,Verb66,John66,Russ63,Brian62,Darell61 Good Night of racing


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

thanks chris and jeff 4 the races and food ty lots of fast cars.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to Chris and Jeff for the great night of racing. What more can you ask for good food, good friends and a night of racing. Just for JVerb pictures, video should be up Monday.

Skinny tire 


The fast fat tire cars and my slow one


Hot rods


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Jeff and Chris. Good turnout and damn cars keep getting faster!! Hot rods look like there turning into a pretty good class.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Jeff and Chris for great food and fast racing me not so fast in the hot rod class gonna get run over need more speed please watching 24 hours of daytona on speed Ganassi 01 team blowing by the corvettes looks like me last night in hot rod class. Thanks Brian


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Jeff and Chris thank you for a great night of racing the competition was very fast and the track challenging. i really enjoyed the Hot Rod cars ! 
Jaybo


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like I missed a good night of racing. Mike came by this morning to help me unload the trailer. Thanks Mike. I like racing on Jeff and Chris's track. The rails are lowest of the tracks we run on and I think thats why my cars seem to run a little better there. My rails have been filed down and 30 years of racing magnet cars helped. Brian I hear you on the speed. Lots of good racres in this group. Till next time. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok video's are up

Skinny tire class













Fat tire class

















Hot Rods


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Cameraman*

Thanks Ed for the pics and video, Jeff for the posting of positions on here and Al for posting on the fray Jet sight.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I see Jeff had some good runs. :thumbsup: Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Jeff's car is good and he had the driving to back it up.


----------

